# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  New boards over old on the stairs

## Dobster

Some quick questions for the flooring gurus out there from a newbie.. 
I am installing bamboo T&G over existing something-pine stairs. The existing treads are rebated into the stringer. Using glue down method. 
Q1 Should I be chopping off the nosing to make it flush with the riser first? I read elsewhere on the net that I should do this, however as the existing treads are rebated into the stringer, this may leave either a hole or a messy bit of chopped off wood on the sides. The stringer will be re-stained not painted. 
Q2 So far I have cut a few boards to fit as best as I could. I would like to avoid using a skirting. The stair widths vary by a few mm all over the place, so cutting straight edges to fit leaves very small but noticeable gaps. Should I be trying harder to make a perfect fit (plane? sandpaper??) or is this normally just filled in with coloured caulk afterwards?
I did consider rebating the new boards into the stringer as well but I couldn't work out how to make the rebate. 
Q3 If I glue down the nosing first then work my way into the stair, I won't get the chance to secret nail anything. Will all this hold together with just the glue ?   :Smilie: ...Cheers

----------


## Larry McCully

This is a option

----------


## Dobster

Already got myself some pre-finished stair nosing. Not big enough to cover the leftover edge when I cut the old nosing. Plan A is to cut the old nosing as clean as I can and hope it blends in, Plan B to leave the old nosing and lay over the top - requiring padding out the riser with plywood to fit. Might look a little wierd, not sure. 
Thanks for the input anyway, always amazingly quick!

----------


## Larry McCully

ok how about not cutting all the nose of, just far back enough so that the new one will cover the scar.

----------


## Dobster

sounds a great plan, will do, thanks

----------


## Dobster

Finally finished the job and I thought I'd post some pics as a thankyou for the help I got on this forum.  :Smilie:

----------


## ednaruby

> Finally finished the job and I thought I'd post some pics as a thankyou for the help I got on this forum.

  Nice job Dobster,
Have been want bamboo stairs - much tougher than wood, what did the treads with nosing cost - where from?

----------


## daboblin

We just put down a bamboo Uniclic floor using the Style Lock DIY range from Bunnings. You can do a special order through Bunnings to Style Australasia who sell stair nosings, t-mouldings and some other accessories.  
Order the accessories from here: (or get Bunnings to do a special order) Bamboo Floor | Bamboo Flooring | Timber Floor | Style Australasia 
Here is the range of accessories (some not available): Style | High performance and Environmentally friendly bamboo and Hardwood flooring by the strand woven specialists

----------

